# Bus pass



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi I was wandering if anyone could give me some advice.
I have type 2. I have Background retinopathy (which is not severe at this time),I also have Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathy, which is getting worse.
I don't drive, but I work full time, and with appointments to travel to ,my travel costs are expensive.
I would be very grateful if anyone knows if I am entitled to a free travel pass.
Thanks


----------



## pav (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't know the answer in this situation but worth looking into. When I lost my driving licence due to ill health, was given 3 days notice of loosing it, I was stuck in a similar situation. By chance I was talking to a friend who worked with the council, told me I could apply for a bus pass as DVLA had revoked my licence, I just had to apply enclosing a copy of DVLA's letter.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi I was wandering if anyone could give me some advice.
> I have type 2. I have Background retinopathy (which is not severe at this time),I also have Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathy, which is getting worse.
> I don't drive, but I work full time, and with appointments to travel to ,my travel costs are expensive.
> I would be very grateful if anyone knows if I am entitled to a free travel pass.
> Thanks


Hi Scrubs1, welcome to the forum  This has been discussed before on the forum - have a look through Bus and travel pass and see if you think you might fit the conditions. Conditions may have changed, and may vary from council to council, especially in these days of cuts, but might give you an idea of where to start looking


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi I was wandering if anyone could give me some advice.
> I have type 2. I have Background retinopathy (which is not severe at this time),I also have Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathy, which is getting worse.
> I don't drive, but I work full time, and with appointments to travel to ,my travel costs are expensive.
> I would be very grateful if anyone knows if I am entitled to a free travel pass.
> Thanks[/QUOTE


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi
Thank you very much I will.


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys
Thanks for the replys.
I have read some of the posts around travel, and what I found interesting was the mention of hypos, although I often feel unwell when my blood sugars drop below 3.5, and just ride them out.The diabetes nurse I see said "there not hypos" I must admit they may well not be, but they are something that affects me for around 30 mins a time. I am 50 and when I was 40 I began lessons (with the wife) but stopped because of these episodes, so I would like to know what they are.
Thanks for reading


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi guys
> Thanks for the replys.
> I have read some of the posts around travel, and what I found interesting was the mention of hypos, although I often feel unwell when my blood sugars drop below 3.5, and just ride them out.The diabetes nurse I see said "there not hypos" I must admit they may well not be, but they are something that affects me for around 30 mins a time. I am 50 and when I was 40 I began lessons (with the wife) but stopped because of these episodes, so I would like to know what they are.
> 
> Thanks for reading



That nurse is wrong! *Any reading below 4.0 is a hypo* and should be treated according to my DSN. In practice though, I rarely take any action till the reading falls below 3.5 (I don't drive either). If I do fall below 3.5 then I start slow by having a couple of jelly babies or a little 'full fat' Coke which is normally enough to deal with it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi guys
> Thanks for the replys.
> I have read some of the posts around travel, and what I found interesting was the mention of hypos, although I often feel unwell when my blood sugars drop below 3.5, and just ride them out.The diabetes nurse I see said "there not hypos" I must admit they may well not be, but they are something that affects me for around 30 mins a time. I am 50 and when I was 40 I began lessons (with the wife) but stopped because of these episodes, so I would like to know what they are.
> Thanks for reading


Are you on any medication for your diabetes Scrubs1? 3.5 or below should be treated as a hypo if you are on medication, in fact it's normally recommended that you treat anything below 4.0 as a hypo and have something sugary to bring your levels back up (you have to be above 5.0 to drive!). If you're not on medication then it is less clear, as you are unlikely to drop lower.


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Are you on any medication for your diabetes Scrubs1? 3.5 or below should be treated as a hypo if you are on medication, in fact it's normally recommended that you treat anything below 4.0 as a hypo and have something sugary to bring your levels back up (you have to be above 5.0 to drive!). If you're not on medication then it is less clear, as you are unlikely to drop lower.





Northerner said:


> Are you on any medication for your diabetes Scrubs1? 3.5 or below should be treated as a hypo if you are on medication, in fact it's normally recommended that you treat anything below 4.0 as a hypo and have something sugary to bring your levels back up (you have to be above 5.0 to drive!). If you're not on medication then it is less clear, as you are unlikely to drop lower.


Hi
Yes I am on medication,I am advised that I am maximum in tablet form, the next step would be insulin. When I get bloods checks they appear in control,but these things that come with that tend to get you down, as I am sure you are all aware.
Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi
> Yes I am on medication,I am advised that I am maximum in tablet form, the next step would be insulin. When I get bloods checks they appear in control,but these things that come with that tend to get you down, as I am sure you are all aware.
> Thanks


What medication is it Scrubs? I'm presuming it's something like gliclizide which can give you hypos, so you must always treat them if you get below 4.0 - did the doctor/nurse explain about this? I'm guessing not if she doesn't think 3.5 is hypo for someone on medication


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What medication is it Scrubs? I'm presuming it's something like gliclizide which can give you hypos, so you must always treat them if you get below 4.0 - did the doctor/nurse explain about this? I'm guessing not if she doesn't think 3.5 is hypo for someone on medication



Hi,
Gliclizide yes but only one in the AM, and I have been informed that if I feel an episode coming on, then take one,(nurse likened them to things like taking a Rennie) and slow release metformin which is 2000 mg a day.
I may as well ask,is a hypo (not read up on them) shaking,sweating,dizziness,or are they different for different people?
Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi,
> Gliclizide yes but only one in the AM, and I have been informed that if I feel an episode coming on, then take one,(nurse likened them to things like taking a Rennie) and slow release metformin which is 2000 mg a day.
> I may as well ask,is a hypo (not read up on them) shaking,sweating,dizziness,or are they different for different people?
> Thanks


Those are the main symptoms, but some people have others. Gliclizide aren't like Rennies, they make your pancreas produce more insulin - too much and your levels can drop dangerously low. You shouldn't be taking them only if your levels are low as they will only make things worse. They're supposed to be taken with food in order to help the food to be used for energy and help to reduce your blood sugar levels. Your nurse needs to go on a training course (seriously! )


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi,
> Gliclizide yes but only one in the AM, and I have been informed that if I feel an episode coming on, then take one,(nurse likened them to things like taking a Rennie) and slow release metformin which is 2000 mg a day.
> I may as well ask,is a hypo (not read up on them) shaking,sweating,dizziness,or are they different for different people?
> Thanks


Hi
Sounds like she does but unfortunately never know one from the next.
I really appreciate all the advice.
Family and friends care, but knowing how it feels is hard for them.
I am on 900 mg gabapentin a day for the feet issue, but no idea if it is working.
Anyway
Thank you all


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi
> Sounds like she does but unfortunately never know one from the next.
> I really appreciate all the advice.
> Family and friends care, but knowing how it feels is hard for them.
> ...


You're very welcome Scrubs, please ask questions any time, there are loads of people here who have years of experience of living with this every day, so chances are whatever you are unsure of someone will know the answer.  I hope you can get some relief from the neuropathy pain - if what you are taking isn't working, then ask if there is anything else - remember, it's you that has to live with it, not that nurse.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Scrubs,
I just wanted to back what others have said and that any reading under 4.0 is certainly a hypo for a diabetic and should be treated as such. 
The advice, or lack of it, that you are receiving from the nurse is extremely worrying. Gliclizide is not like a Rennie at all, as Northener has said. 
This forum is brilliant for getting advice, and you can also ask your nurse, or probably a doctor in your case, if you can go on an Xpert course, or similar in your area. These are brilliant courses run over a few weeks that help to educate you on your diabetes, and they're also great to meet other diabetics. The Diabetes UK 'Living with Diabetes' days are also a fantastic resource for information.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 22, 2015)

Re. the original topic, my understanding is that there are five or six criteria under which councils are legally obliged to issue a disabled person's bus pass,and the last is that the applicant, should they apply for a driving licence, would be refused on medical grounds other than substance abuse. (And suffering side-effects of legally-prescribed drugs does not count as substance abuse.) I think that's the criterion on which I got my pass. It's well worth pursuing.


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Re. the original topic, my understanding is that there are five or six criteria under which councils are legally obliged to issue a disabled person's bus pass,and the last is that the applicant, should they apply for a driving licence, would be refused on medical grounds other than substance abuse. (And suffering side-effects of legally-prescribed drugs does not count as substance abuse.) I think that's the criterion on which I got my pass. It's well worth pursuing.


Nice one thank you


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Hi Scrubs,
> I just wanted to back what others have said and that any reading under 4.0 is certainly a hypo for a diabetic and should be treated as such.
> The advice, or lack of it, that you are receiving from the nurse is extremely worrying. Gliclizide is not like a Rennie at all, as Northener has said.
> This forum is brilliant for getting advice, and you can also ask your nurse, or probably a doctor in your case, if you can go on an Xpert course, or similar in your area. These are brilliant courses run over a few weeks that help to educate you on your diabetes, and they're also great to meet other diabetics. The Diabetes UK 'Living with Diabetes' days are also a fantastic resource for information.


Hi 
thank you for the advice.
I don't want to mis quote the nurse.
By Rennie she meant, if you feel heartburn coming on you take a Rennie or similar to eradicate the symptoms. I was informed to take gliclizide if I felt a hypo coming on.
Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Scrubs1 said:


> Hi
> thank you for the advice.
> I don't want to mis quote the nurse.
> By Rennie she meant, if you feel heartburn coming on you take a Rennie or similar to eradicate the symptoms. I was informed to take gliclizide if I felt a hypo coming on.
> Thank you


I'm sorry to say that I don't think that advice is at all helpful, unfortunately Scrubs  Is it possible she said 'hyper' rather than 'hypo'? Hyper is high blood sugar, hypo is low. If she did say hypo then that is completely wrong, as the pill will lower your levels which you really don't wwant to happen if they are already low  Get her to clarify what she means. In any case, it's not something that you are just supposed to take on its own, it is supposed to be taken with food.


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to say that I don't think that advice is at all helpful, unfortunately Scrubs  Is it possible she said 'hyper' rather than 'hypo'? Hyper is high blood sugar, hypo is low. If she did say hypo then that is completely wrong, as the pill will lower your levels which you really don't wwant to happen if they are already low  Get her to clarify what she means. In any case, it's not something that you are just supposed to take on its own, it is supposed to be taken with food.


Hi 
yeah Northerner did say, about food.
No definitely "Hypo" but as I posted earlier apparently blood sugars below 4 are not hypos, I know that is incorrect advice.
This nurse I so a year or so ago, but that is the model I have followed. The subject with my GP has not been broached.
The tablet is off the morning menu for now.
Thank you


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry that's you,I do apologise


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2015)

The worrying thing about that advice too, is that at anything under 3.3 - whether you are diabetic or not, on medication or not - does and will affect your brain!  This is why all medical advice since the year whenever (well - certainly for the last 40 years!) is the treat it if it drops below 4.0 - if it's falling quickly, it could be below that magic 3.3 in a blink - so the 4.0 is to leave you with a safety margin so you don't do something utterly ridiculous, accidentally, through being suddenly rendered un-co-ordinated.  And believe me - that does happen when you happen to plummet rapidly.

Just have a LITTLE something - like one digestive biscuit - 10g carbs.  Or one swig of full-fat Coca Cola.  Just something - but no need to go berserk and eat a packet of doughnuts!  LOL  (Oh yes - I've been tempted ......)


----------



## Scrubs1 (Nov 22, 2015)

trophywench said:


> The worrying thing about that advice too, is that at anything under 3.3 - whether you are diabetic or not, on medication or not - does and will affect your brain!  This is why all medical advice since the year whenever (well - certainly for the last 40 years!) is the treat it if it drops below 4.0 - if it's falling quickly, it could be below that magic 3.3 in a blink - so the 4.0 is to leave you with a safety margin so you don't do something utterly ridiculous, accidentally, through being suddenly rendered un-co-ordinated.  And believe me - that does happen when you happen to plummet rapidly.
> 
> Just have a LITTLE something - like one digestive biscuit - 10g carbs.  Or one swig of full-fat Coca Cola.  Just something - but no need to go berserk and eat a packet of doughnuts!  LOL  (Oh yes - I've been tempted ......)



Hi thank you


----------

